# Choral music for a wedding



## KatM (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi all!

I am lucky enough to be getting married in a Cathedral and even luckier to be getting the cathedral choir (SATB) and organist! Who are excellent 

I've always wanted to walk up the aisle to Parry's "I was glad" (a bit cliché I'll admit) but it's a little long (5 mins or so).

Does anyone have any suggestions for other pieces which would still make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up - but shorter? Or should I shorten I was Glad? (With the help of the wonderful organist).

Any suggestions for lovely choral music for during the signing of the register? I love Whitacre but not sure my fiancé does. Also not all of my friends are as into choral music as me, so something fairly light (dare I suggest Rutter to a cathedral choir and organist?!?)

Thanks so much in advance 

Kat


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I suggest you work closely with your organist and see what he/she suggests. You should get to hear whatever piece you want for your wedding within the strictures of the facility you choose for the ceremony. The organist (is he/she also the choir director?) may surprise you with some choices you have not yet considered.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Dona Nobis Pacem? 

If I were you I wouldn't shy away too much from serious music. If there's something you love, go for it; people of various musical backgrounds may well find something to appreciate in it even if they don't hear it the same way you do. Also, it is your wedding, and you have an unusual right to use dictatorial authority on this occasion 

But here are some suggestions in the "lighter" category --
An arrangement of "Though I May Speak (The Gift of Love)"
Arrangements of many Quaker hymns related to love -- More Love, They'll Know We Are Christians By Our Love, etc -- these would depend on how religious a service you want, I suppose.
Joseph Martin wrote a beautiful setting of the passage from Song of Songs that goes "Set me as a seal upon your heart".

As for the piece you love for your processional, honestly anything you pick for a processional is going to get shortened or lengthened, unless you find something that lasts the exact 53.5 seconds it takes you and your wedding party to get from point A to point B. I say this as someone who has played for a bunch of weddings. So don't let the timing be an obstacle to your choice of music. It is the organist's job to use the best/most appropriate parts of the piece and shorten or add as needed.


----------



## KatM (Feb 8, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> Also, it is your wedding, and you have an unusual right to use dictatorial authority on this occasion
> 
> As for the piece you love for your processional, honestly anything you pick for a processional is going to get shortened or lengthened, unless you find something that lasts the exact 53.5 seconds it takes you and your wedding party to get from point A to point B. I say this as someone who has played for a bunch of weddings. So don't let the timing be an obstacle to your choice of music. It is the organist's job to use the best/most appropriate parts of the piece and shorten or add as needed.


I the like the thought that it's my wedding and I can do what I want 

Good to hear that whatever I pick will be shortened - so not to worry too much about length. The best bit of "I was Glad" is the beginning bit anyway 

Will definitely be conferring with the organist (who isn't the choir director, but they've worked together for a long time, so should be ok)

Thanks all!


----------



## KatM (Feb 8, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> The organist (is he/she also the choir director?) may surprise you with some choices you have not yet considered.


No the organist isn't the choir director, but they work together closely. Good idea to ask for ideas - whenever I google it all the answers are so obvious - and I'm looking for something that all my friends won't also hear at the other 4 weddings that summer!

Thanks


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

Look up the text "Set Me as a Seal Upon Thy Heart." I think there's a setting by Rene Claussen which I have sung. I sang for 14 years in the choir at a large Episcopal church in San Antonio, Texas where the musical standards were (and are) very high. We often sang this at weddings. One of our choir members married a few years back, and she processed to Bach's chorale prelude on Wachet Auf (Swingle Singers version, please believe me). We did it with just a drum (high hat, I believe) to help us keep the tempo steady. You can shorten the Parry by omitting the "Vivat Regina" section or just stop right before that. As for organ processionals, I like the Jeremiah Clarke "Prince of Denmark's March" (that's what my wife and I had at our wedding), Andre Campra's "Rigaudon" would be nice or Marcello's "19th Psalm". Have you looked into Gerre Hancock's "You are One in Christ Jesus"? It would be nice for the signing of the register, as most of it is not very loud, and it ends softly with the choir chanting the text while the organ plays "In Christ There is no East or West". For the recessional you could use the Hornpipe from Handel's Water Music or Mouret's "Rondeau" (aka the theme from Masterpiece Theatre). If you would rather have organ music during the signing of the register, consider Robin Milford's chorale prelude on St. Columba. We had it as part of the prelude music at our wedding in 1980.


----------



## inbetweenthestaves (Jun 24, 2014)

KatM said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for other pieces which would still make the hairs on the back of my neck stand up - but shorter?


Hi KatM,

Congratulations on your engagement. I'm also a fan of choral music. Do you know Zadok The Priest? It's fantastic music but may be a little too long.






The following are nice choral works a bit shorter that could work:

1. Aria from Xerxes, Handel - this is a heart tugger for sure. If you want to choose music that will get everyone emotional post-vows then this should do the trick!

2. Sheep May Safely Graze, Bach - this is a good choice for a religious ceremony as it is not allowed to be performed during civil ceremonies due to it's religious origins.

3. The Flower Duet, Delibes - if the British Airways advert hasn't ruined this one for you then this is a great choice. It's romantic, moving and peaceful and again isn't too long so you'll have time for other choices as well.

There are more suggestions where these came from in this excellent article about choosing wedding music. Good luck and having fun searching!!


----------

